# what time and what should i run in the river to get my hands



## na10fishin (Apr 5, 2009)

what time and what should i run in the river to get my hands on a pike?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ice off. Jigs and twisters, spoons, or maybe just a smelt under a big bobber on a quick strike or circle hook. 
Good luck!


----------

